# Boston GT-28



## a-minus (May 7, 2013)

A couple of years ago, I had a Boston GT-28 go bad (from low current I think). It wouldn't come out of protect. I was never able to bring myself to get rid of the thing because I spent so much money on it. I dug it out today, and decided I was going to pull it apart and see if I can fix it. All of the components look to be fine. There are no burn marks on the circuits, the caps aren't swollen or leaking. So the first thing that I started checking were the mosfets. On 12 of the 28 mosfets, the source lead and the drain lead show a dead short. Does this mean that those 12 are bad?

Any advice on this project would be greatly appreciated. I'd love to see this beast playing again.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

You might have to remove them from the circuit to test them. Some are rectifiers and those will seem shorted only because of their shorted (appear shorted) by the transformer's windings.

Am near by Tyler,Tx , you can pm me and hopefully I can be more help.


----------

